
Mambler cheat sheet (twitter clone, tumblelog small command language) - bootload
http://bumi.wordpress.com/2007/04/14/mambler-cheat-sheet/
======
bootload
Found this (In German) from the ' _Twitter Clones everywhere_ ' ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=26976>

It looks like Mambler ( <http://mambler.de> ) are trying to create a small
functional language to interact with the service. Looks similiar to twitters
lingo (command set) ~
[http://help.twitter.com/index.php?pg=kb.page&id;=10](http://help.twitter.com/index.php?pg=kb.page&id=10)

